
Seattle Kraken announced as name for city’s NHL team - evo_9
https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/seattle-kraken-announced-name-citys-nhl-team/Y2MTOXIGBRDNTA7UNH3PEXRQ6I/
======
8bitsrule
Seattle Times story:

[https://www.seattletimes.com/sports/hockey/release-the-
krake...](https://www.seattletimes.com/sports/hockey/release-the-kraken-nhl-
seattle-picks-fictitious-sea-creature-for-its-long-awaited-team-name/)

Yep, hockey is finally arriving in Seattle. Now let's bring back the curling
club.

